# Help with Allroad



## vr6matt (Sep 4, 2003)

Looking at buying a 01' allroad, it is in mint condition. It belongs to my boss but i was just wondering if there was anything inpaticular i should be looking out for or make sure of. I have had alot of VW's and am very familiar with cars but but i just want to make sure because he made me a smoking deal . Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

should be fine, but it might be a good idea to get it CPO'd by a dealer before the purchase. an extended warranty is never a bad idea as all cars have problems
try the audiworld allroad forum for more replys, as this one is dead and AW has the best allroad forum on the net


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

try the audiworld allroad forum for more replys, as this one is dead and AW has the best allroad forum on the net[/QUOTE]
agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

